# How can you tell how far along a doe is?



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

My doe started developing an udder about 3 weeks ago. I also felt her belly at that time and felt something moving around. Her udder and belly are getting larger (bot not huge yet). She was accidently bred... Is there an approximate time in pregnancy when the udder starts to get larger? This is a young doe, only ~ 7 months.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The udder starts to develop to a discernable degree about 6 weeks prior to kidding on an *average* doe. I can usually spot it then, newbies tend to really notice about 4 weeks prior to kidding. Checking by feel, you can tell there's an udder by 6 weeks pre kidding. They do not all follow the textbook, though.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

When I can actually feel that a baby is inside, I know it will be about 4-6 weeks before the baby comes, usually closer to 4.

downhome


----------



## Hollowdweller (Jul 13, 2011)

I can usually tell but I'm not sure how I do it. It has something to do with the doe looking both fat and skinny at both times.

I know a real pregnancy vs a false pregnancy I can tell by the belly bulging higher up for the false......


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

She had her baby!! Yesterday I wouldn't have thought she would so soon, but this morning she had all the signs. Her belly never did get very big. Her baby is so small though (but the mom is small). 

What do I need to do for her in this cold weather?? Should I bring them into a pen in the garage to keep warm?


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

Lots of straw, good shelter, and make sure baby is DRY and well fed. They do surprisingly well in the cold. If you have a plastic dog crate, you can open it and put the bottom 1/2 upside down in their shelter, and the baby will crawl in and keep warmer if she wants to. Babies love little hidey-holes to climb in.


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

I am going to leave them in the stall for now. She is nursing and mama is taking good care of her.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

<ahem>

Pictures?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Where are you? How cold? They should be fine as long as you have plenty of dry bedding and the baby is eating with a full tummy. 
We need pictures or it didn't happen!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Hmmm, well I would say congratulations on the alleged baby, but until we see pics...:teehee:


----------



## Rustaholic (Dec 1, 2007)

We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:
We Want The Pix.:clap:


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm (Jul 28, 2006)

Sorry, not only are we the Goat Borg, but we are also ravenous picture hounds with insatiable appetites.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

:kung:

We're W-A-I-T-I-N-G....


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Did I blink and miss the pics??????


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmm, my computer must be broke because I can't see any pictures yet....

Hope your having lots of fun with that little one!


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

I tried to post a picture here through my phone, but I couldn't remember my password to get on! 

Would it be best to let the kid nurse/wean/dry up naturally and not milk this doe at all since she is so young? Or is it ok to milk her as I would an older doe?


----------



## SiameseVA (Dec 30, 2005)

It usually doesn't get below 30Â° at night here.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Thank You for the pic! Now we know there really IS a baby!!!


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

When I had goats kid too young, I was advised NOT to dry them off, that it would mess them up. So I milked and/or let them nurse.

If you are not getting below thirty, they should be fine as long as they are dry and protected from the wind. They will snuggle together for warmth.


----------

